# Weinstein and Managed Funds



## Fernando Torres (3 June 2009)

At the end of Stan Weinstein's book (Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets) he flippently adds that his trading system can be applied to Managed Funds, not just stocks.  I'm interested in looking into this, but is it possible to access charts of Managed Funds where you'd be able to add indicators such as Moving Averages, volume etc?

I guess you could construct a chart using price history from the fund managers...but surely that's not the only option.


----------



## ceasar73 (5 June 2009)

Fernando Torres said:


> At the end of Stan Weinstein's book (Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets) he flippently adds that his trading system can be applied to Managed Funds, not just stocks.  I'm interested in looking into this, but is it possible to access charts of Managed Funds where you'd be able to add indicators such as Moving Averages, volume etc?
> 
> I guess you could construct a chart using price history from the fund managers...but surely that's not the only option.




Make sense..price a function of supply/demand for Managed funds.

ceasar73


----------



## kam75 (5 June 2009)

What he's saying is that his technical analysis can be applied to any chart, whether its a stock, commodity, index or fund.  Not sure where you would get the charts though.  Just curious, why would you want to analyse funds?


----------



## ceasar73 (5 June 2009)

kam75 said:


> What he's saying is that his technical analysis can be applied to any chart, whether its a stock, commodity, index or fund.  Not sure where you would get the charts though.  Just curious, why would you want to analyse funds?




Gday kam75,

Which charting software/Sim software do you use/recommend?

thanks

ceasar73


----------



## Fernando Torres (5 June 2009)

kam75 said:


> Just curious, why would you want to analyse funds?



Well, just about all Superannuation products allow switching between funds.  If Weinstein's methods apply to funds, then why not find switch to the funds that are in Stage 2 breakout?  Sounds good in theory, so I'm curious to look into it, but don't know where to find charts of funds where I can look for the appropriate triggers.


----------



## kam75 (5 June 2009)

Fernando Torres said:


> Well, just about all Superannuation products allow switching between funds.  If Weinstein's methods apply to funds, then why not find switch to the funds that are in Stage 2 breakout?  Sounds good in theory, so I'm curious to look into it, but don't know where to find charts of funds where I can look for the appropriate triggers.




Oh I see, I think it can be done.


----------



## kam75 (5 June 2009)

ceasar73 said:


> Gday kam75,
> 
> Which charting software/Sim software do you use/recommend?
> 
> ...




I use ProTrader 5.0.  It's a charting package that also allows you to scan the market for breakouts, patterns and more.  Been trading with it for the past 7 years.  No live data feed though but if you trade with end of day data like me, it does the job.


----------



## ceasar73 (5 June 2009)

kam75 said:


> I use ProTrader 5.0.  It's a charting package that also allows you to scan the market for breakouts, patterns and more.  Been trading with it for the past 7 years.  No live data feed though but if you trade with end of day data like me, it does the job.




How about back testing sw - does protrader do this?

cheers,


----------

